# Spotify Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

7/30/2015

I hadn’t really intended to document my listening habits this year, but what the heck. Now that I can listen to Spotify at work, I’ll start with whatever playlists Spotify recommends for Halloween.
93 days till Halloween!

SPOTIFY PLAYLIST CALLED “HALLOWEEN PARTY”
First up is Spotify’s own “Halloween Party” playlist. Starts off with the classic “Monster Mash”, no complaints there. Plenty of standards here … “Thriller”, “Ghostbusters”, “I Put a Spell on You”, “Dead Man’s Party”. Some newer tracks too, like “Howlin’ For You”, “Heads Will Roll”. No surprises in this playlist, around 35 songs. Good way to start the season. Not sure what Kendrick Lamar’s “I Love Myself” is doing here – good song, just out of place.

SPOTIFY PLAYLIST CALLED “HALLOWEEN HIPSTER”
C’mon … I JUST listened to “Howlin’ For You”. Oh well. Jeez, there are over 100 songs on this playlist, so I’m going to skip the stuff I’ve heard many times before. The upside is that there’s a lot of newer music on this playlist. I confess … I have not really paid attention very well to spooky-ish songs released in the last 20 years or so. Most of it seems like indie stuff. You just don’t see big time bands releasing scary stuff very often. High / low lights:
•	White Stripes – “Little Ghost” … cuz it reminds me of Paranorman
•	Donovan – “Season of the Witch” … this version is different than the usual, but still Donovan
•	Ryan Adams – “Clown Asylum” … weird
•	Emily Browning - “Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This)” … good cover
•	The Hollies – “Witchy Woman” … good cover
•	Imagine Dragons – “Demons” … c’mon, Spotify - this is about as Halloweeny as the Easter Bunny
•	Goldfrapp – “Human” … oooooo, I likes Goldfrapp
•	Admiral Radley – “Ghosts of Syllables” … again, just because a song has “Ghosts” in the title doesn’t mean it is Halloweeny. And this is not Halloweeny
•	The Dead Weather – “I’m Mad” … a likeable modern “They’re Coming To Take Me Away Ha Haaa”
•	Steelism – “The Spook” … strong finish! Fun instrumental 

So this playlist isn’t awful, but there are times that the playlist organizer decided it needed to be longer so they just added whatever songs they could find that had a spooky word in the title. That’s lazy.


----------

